# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Hypersomnia/Chronic Fatigue

## Equinox

Does anybody else experience chronic feelings of fatigue and tiredness? 
It hit me suddenly when I was 15, apparently it was the result of Glandular fever which I had at the time. Before that I was always rather energetic. Initially I had to take a term off of school and spent most of it asleep. After that I would get home from school every afternoon and fall asleep on my couch for hours until dinner. The same after work, uni, whatever. My sleep just feels really fragmented and unrefreshed, and I usually experience constant vivid, often anxiety provoking nightmares every time I sleep. I've had one sleep study done but I was too anxious to really sleep for it so I don't think it did much good besides ruling out sleep apnea. I've also had blood tests done for most things (full blood counts, endocrine function, vitamin levels and so on) and everything's in check for the most part at the moment.

Over the past 10 years I've had some ongoing symptoms such as;

-Constantly feeling fatigued all day every day as if my sleeps not refreshing
-Having very vivid and realistic dreams every night
-Having a lot of trouble waking up from sleep, often needing 3 alarm clocks,
feeling as if I'm gradually coming out of a coma each morning.
-Requiring on average 9-10 hours sleep a night and still waking up non refreshed.
-Sleep-onset insomnia (trouble falling asleep) especially at night time.

----------


## Skippy

Yeah, this is pretty odd...I recall a similar thing happened to me. I was about 14, started skipping school as a result, would fall asleep after school, same kinda stuff. cept for dreams/nightmares; I didn't have that. Been checked many times, nothing found. These days I get fatigued very very easily, and there's absolutely nothing that can be done for it. 

It's not as much a feeling of sleep type tiredness as a bothersome weakness/fatigue.
Wish I knew wtf was going on myself. I've got a little better (I think??) over the years tho, but not completely. I just taught myself to manage it.

----------


## Ironman

For me right now, it's either depression or Paxil.  We are getting into our winter here.  I only get about 10 hours of daylight a day here and shrinking as it gets toward the Winter Solstice (haha play on the Equinox pun!).

----------


## Equinox

Thanks for the responses guys! 




> I only get about 10 hours of daylight a day here and shrinking as it gets toward the Winter Solstice (haha play on the Equinox pun!).



Haha nice one!   ::   The Solstice makes me whole

----------

